# StoneHaven



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi guy since everybody talks about it, i try to find some Esoterica Stonehaven, without any succes but came across this:

BUTERA Stonehaven 8oz Foil Bag

Did anybody try this one?

Thank


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

sebast said:


> Hi guy since everybody talks about it, i try to find some Esoterica Stonehaven, without any succes but came across this:
> 
> BUTERA Stonehaven 8oz Foil Bag
> 
> ...


They are out of stock too.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

That's the stuff. However, I just called and they don't have any in stock (surprise, surprise!) The lady on the phone laughed and said she could get $100 a bag for it if she could find any!

Edit: Rascal beat me too it. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

I picked up a 2oz pack from 4noggins a while back and haven't tried any yet. I'm almost afraid to since it went rare all of a sudden.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

well i'm gonna kept my eye open if i can find some!!!


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

What needs to happen is the bigger online retailers need to start limiting quantity per customer to prevent people from hoarding for profit. Some of the prices I have seen on ebay are outrageous.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nah. People just need to stop jumping into a panic over everything. It's not like there's nothing else good to smoke.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

Is there any blend close to Stonehaven?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

sebast said:


> Hi guy since everybody talks about it, i try to find some Esoterica Stonehaven, without any succes but came across this:
> 
> BUTERA Stonehaven 8oz Foil Bag
> 
> ...


I have to wonder how long since that has been updated. An 8 oz bag costs me twice that locally.ound:


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

they have it at pipesandpleasures...com for 14.05/2oz


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I guess I got lucky last year when a friend gave me a sample and when I notified him I liked that blend, he sent me a sealed 8oz bag. The bag must have had a few years in it already when I got it. It's now in a mason jar in my cellar where it will remain for an additional year of aging. I'm almost afraid to try it. What if I get hooked and it doesn't come back on the market??


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Zeabed said:


> I guess I got lucky last year when a friend gave me a sample and when I notified him I liked that blend, he sent me a sealed 8oz bag. The bag must have had a few years in it already when I got it. It's now in a mason jar in my cellar where it will remain for an additional year of aging. I'm almost afraid to try it. What if I get hooked and it doesn't come back on the market??


The Jersey Islands are only a short flight away ... sun, sand, bikinis, stonehaven!

Hmmm I started writing that in jest, now I'm wondering if its available locally there ... :hungry:
Passport, check. MasterCard, check. Airplane ticket, ...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

It is quite good, but at this point, so what? We can all rattle off dozens of other equally good tobaccos that are available year round. In this way, having only smoked perhaps six bowls of Stonehaven, I am burnt out on it. More for the rest of you, I suppose. But I just don't give a damn for how overrated it is and all the accompanying hoopla.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

After reading all the praise and hype for Stonehaven I bought three 8 oz. bags of it. After smoking several bowls I have to admit I was somewhat underwhelmed. So I traded 2 bags for a few tins of Escudo, a trade which I'm very pleased with. This is not to say that Stonehaven is not good, it is, but there are so many good tobaccos out there, I just don't understand the whole Stonehaven mania.


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

Ive been wanting to buy more Stonehaven since the only time i tried it was from my NPS trade. Its like impossible to find in stock. Stonehaven and Penzance.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> After reading all the praise and hype for Stonehaven I bought three 8 oz. bags of it. After smoking several bowls I have to admit I was somewhat underwhelmed. So I traded 2 bags for a few tins of Escudo, a trade which I'm very pleased with. This is not to say that Stonehaven is not good, it is, but there are so many good tobaccos out there, I just don't understand the whole Stonehaven mania.


What is there to understand? Some blends are popular because lots of people love them. Not everyone will feel the same.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Rascal said:


> What is there to understand? Some blends are popular because lots of people love them. Not everyone will feel the same.


And that's why idiots pay over $100 for an 8 oz. bag on Ebay? Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

This may have something to do with it

Positional good - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I do love Stonehaven & have yet to find any decent substitute. I will not however pay $100 a bag for it, somepeople will, good for them. 

The good thing is there are a ton of other great blends out there to smoke when I'm not smoking Stonehaven (I'm still thinking about smoking Stonehaven though). Plenty of great ones too. FVF for example is excellent & I would survive just fine if that was the only tobacco I ever smoked from now on. 

Moderation is the key, as with all things. I have enough to keep me going for a while, so I'm not too concerned with buying any more at the moment. If the opportunity does present itself sometime in the future, will I buy more? Absolutely.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I do love Stonehaven & have yet to find any decent substitute. I will not however pay $100 a bag for it, somepeople will, good for them.
> 
> If the opportunity does present itself sometime in the future, will I buy more? Absolutely.


I'm with Jeff on this one. Can't see myself paying $25 for two ounces of anything I've smoked so far. In fact, I've got 2 oz of Stonehaven I'll sell/trade to any puffer who wants it for $25.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Moderation is the key, as with all things.


A wise man once said, "The lack of moderation in pursuit of Stonehaven is no vice!"


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Moderation's okay, but you don't want to over do it...


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> And that's why idiots pay over $100 for an 8 oz. bag on Ebay? Thank you for clearing that up.


How do you know they are idiots? They may be very smart people with loads of extra cash and a craving for stonehaven. You are acting as if this affects you in some way. If it is not one of your favorite blends I fail to see a problem.

The problem is for people who like stonehaven. Because of it being so scarce people buy it up as fast as they can when it becomes available so they can resell it. This is why I suggest that online retailers set limits for purchasing so anyone who wants to have access to it can without paying inflated amounts.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

indigosmoke said:


> I'm with Jeff on this one. Can't see myself paying $25 for two ounces of anything I've smoked so far. In fact, I've got 2 oz of Stonehaven I'll sell/trade to any puffer who wants it for $25.


You should get that lingering "dealer" to auction it for you on eBoy. Probably only take a 50% commission as a favor ......

$100 for half pound; they should buy into real estate if they are that bored ....... :faint:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Maye we should all try to predict the next "tobacco craze" & stock up on a ton of a blend.

Here comes 10 lbs of Mixture 79 uke:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

A few months ago, it was Escudo. Right now, it's Stonehaven.

For me, I've been trying to find the non-brick style of Grousemoor so I can try both types for a few weeks. When it pops, and when I decide which version I like, I'll buy a couple pounds to put away.

The thing is, when a tobacco you really like is currently available, stock up, and stock up, and stock up some more. When it's not around, for whatever reason, you won't cry (so hard) over the lack of availability.

That being said, I did happen to find an 8 ounce bag of Stonehaven today at my local B&M. I bought it for $33. I never really considered stocking up on it until now, but it was just looking at me, needed a home.

I take money orders for $100, with free shipping!! :banana::banana::bounce::bounce:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

xl4life said:


> they have it at pipesandpleasures...com for 14.05/2oz


It's listed on the site, and will let you place an order, but he doesn't have any. Confirmed it on the phone today.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> I did happen to find an 8 ounce bag of Stonehaven today at my local B&M.
> WWhermit
> ipe:


I couldn't resist and called the local B&Ms here. None had any Stonehaven or Penzance of course. The funny thing was that the most well stocked shop in the area told me they stopped carrying Stonehaven because no one was buying it! One of the employees took the last pound home and has been smoking it because he loves the stuff. Reminds me of the Python Cheese Shop sketch. "Cheddar's the single most popular cheese in the world!" "Not in this manor, Squire."


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> ...The good thing is there are a ton of other great blends out there to smoke when I'm not smoking Stonehaven (I'm still thinking about smoking Stonehaven though). Plenty of great ones too. FVF for example is excellent & I would survive just fine if that was the only tobacco I ever smoked from now on.


If you know where I could find FVF these days, I'd love to find out, it's about as hard to find as Stonehaven if your local B&M doesn't carry it. I've been wanting to try it for a while now, and haven't been able to locate any.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

My economics professor would argue that the shortage is stonehaven's fault. If they charged a higher base price, the quantity demanded would drop, and people wouldn't be able to purchase in such quantities to artificially hold supply down.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Based on what I'm seeing around here, the demand for Stonehaven seems to be specifically internet driven. From talking with local B&Ms, they either have had zero requests for it, never heard of it, or had it and it didn't sell. Just one of those anomalies I guess, just hoping it comes off backorder soon, I'd love to try the stuff.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Based on what I'm seeing around here, the demand for Stonehaven seems to be specifically internet driven. From talking with local B&Ms, they either have had zero requests for it, never heard of it, or had it and it didn't sell. Just one of those anomalies I guess, just hoping it comes off backorder soon, I'd love to try the stuff.


True. I would not be surprised if the online frenzy was driven by 100 pipe smokers or less.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried stonehaven today for the first time, from my NPS trade. I admit, its good, but there are alot of good tobaccos I've been trying. I notice stonehaven seems more...complex? Maybe that's the word. It seems to mingle in various flavors. It also went extraordinarily well with Dr. Pepper, but..there are alot of good tobaccos, so I doubt I'd pay those crazy ebay prices (give me 5 lbs of a bulk blend instead anyday).


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> If you know where I could find FVF these days, I'd love to find out, it's about as hard to find as Stonehaven if your local B&M doesn't carry it. I've been wanting to try it for a while now, and haven't been able to locate any.


I wish I knew too, tough to find as well.



Brinson said:


> I tried stonehaven today for the first time, from my NPS trade. I admit, its good, but there are alot of good tobaccos I've been trying. I notice stonehaven seems more...complex? Maybe that's the word. It seems to mingle in various flavors. It also went extraordinarily well with Dr. Pepper, but..there are alot of good tobaccos, so I doubt I'd pay those crazy ebay prices (give me 5 lbs of a bulk blend instead anyday).


Give it a couple more bowls, then you'll be hooked.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Brinson said:


> I notice stonehaven seems more...complex? Maybe that's the word.


That's the impression I got from my sample as well. I won't say it's my favorite tobacco, or even in the top three, but it was close enough to the top for me to grab some when I found it.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Rascal, you might be interested to know that the retailer I purchased mine from (marscigars.com) did exactly as you suggest; the limit was two bags per customer when I ordered. That was certainly enough for me.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> True. I would not be surprised if the online frenzy was driven by 100 pipe smokers or less.


I'll bet a buck that could be true. The stuff got talked about for a week or two, some folks mailed samples around to each other. New guys found out about it and suddenly there is a run on the existing inventory. Penzance, Escudo, Uni Flake....it all goes in cycles. Remember a few weeks back no one could find Uni Flake?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Based on what I'm seeing around here, the demand for Stonehaven seems to be specifically internet driven. From talking with local B&Ms, they either have had zero requests for it, never heard of it, or had it and it didn't sell. Just one of those anomalies I guess, just hoping it comes off backorder soon, I'd love to try the stuff.





drastic_quench said:


> True. I would not be surprised if the online frenzy was driven by 100 pipe smokers or less.


I was just lurking on a thread on another board where they were discussing how much an 8oz bag of Stonehaven was going for on Ebay. People started mentioning how when it become available again they were going to stock up, even though they don't smoke Stonehaven, with the thought of waiting until it is sold out and selling it on Ebay for a high profit. Of such thinking are shortages born I guess.

It also occurred to me that inventory levels might be a difficult thing for the online retailers to judge. Should they order a significant amount of Stonehaven only to find that the above mentioned '100 smokers' have filled their cellars, thus leaving the retailers with more Stonehaven than they can sell? It is interesting to watch this type of mania develop.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

So it sounds like the thing to do is wait until the bubble bursts and pick up 8 oz bags on eBay for a buck or two, then laugh my butt off at the profiteers.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> So it sounds like the thing to do is wait until the bubble bursts and pick up 8 oz bags on eBay for a buck or two, then laugh my butt off at the profiteers.


LOL... you can probably pick up their Beanie Babies, Tickle Me Elmos, Wiis, and Cabbage Patch dolls at the same time.


----------

